# " Lithium in Habanos " Must Read "



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Each Cuban cigar contains approximately .275 megagrams of the metallic substance. This will give you a pretty hefty, yet relaxing buzz. This is the main cause of the intriguing reactions people may occasionally have when they spark up a Cubano. ( Like getting sick to your stomach ) in some cases.

After doing a little internet searching I found out from several agricultural sites that there is indeed a high presence of Lithium in the island's soil.

And i found that Lithium is used to treat people suffering from the turbulent mood swings of manic depression. It's purpose is to bring a calming effect to those suffering from hyperactivity , but can elevate one's depressive mood.

This lends credence to a couple of interesting points : There is a relaxing quality a Havana can bring about , as well as one that can just plain lift your spirits. Oh, and it as noted that it can cause adverse effects such as dizziness, nausea, and vomiting ( No Kidding !!!! ) .

This I reminded me of a post left today that a guy had his first Habano and ended up sitting on the floor of the shower sick. 
I read this in the Cigar Magazine in the Spring 2005 issue.

I guess this is what keeps me together after a hard day .


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Very interesting!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Haven't experienced any of those side effects except the calming (relaxing) quality.

Interesting post...thanks!


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Gotta have that lithium baby!! :ss :cb :w


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

bassrocker said:


> Each Cuban cigar contains approximately .275 megagrams of the metallic substance. This will give you a pretty hefty, yet relaxing buzz. This is the main cause of the intriguing reactions people may occasionally have when they spark up a Cubano. ( Like getting sick to your stomach ) in some cases.
> 
> After doing a little internet searching I found out from several agricultural sites that there is indeed a high presence of Lithium in the island's soil.
> 
> ...


Not a doctor by any means, but doesnt Nicotine do the exact same thing?


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I dont think that the Lithium uptake of a tobacco plant can induce vomiting - most likely that is a vitamin N issue! Interesting read though, indeed Lithium in some forms is used to treat manic depression and other psychotic disorders.

It is also a poison in a high enough concentration, but so is everything else I eat/drink/breathe/fart/smoke! :r


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Yet another reason why Cuba rocks so much: _there's drugs in the dirt!_


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Not a doctor by any means, but doesnt Nicotine do the exact same thing?


I'm not sure , It just reminded me of the post of my first Cohiba , posted today. It all came out of the Cigar Magazine there was a few pages wrote about it I just edited it down a bit.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

takes up to a week for lithium to take effect

it also takes 15-20mg per kg of body weight of lithium to achieve mood-stabilizing effect, if you smoked enough cigars to get that, the Nicotine would get you first.

I still like to think the soil is just plain MAGIC!

interesting read though


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Magical Soil, Drugs in the Dirt*



muziq said:


> Yet another reason why Cuba rocks so much: _there's drugs in the dirt!_


Not "drugs," but *heavy metals*. Lithium is a heavy metal that has medicinal uses as well. (Like saying _an explosive_ ~ nitroglycerin ~ can also be used to stabilize angina.)



Kayak_Rat said:


> Not a doctor by any means, but doesnt Nicotine do the exact same thing?


Exactly. One mood stabilizing medication for depression, _*Welbutrin*_, is very similar to the nicotine patch (thus, why not to take both at the same time).

:cb


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Iluvsmesumlithium!:ss


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

> What happens to people after ingesting nicotine? Nicotine poisoning causes vomiting and nausea, headaches, difficulty breathing, stomach pains and seizures. Each of these symptoms can be traced back to excessive stimulation of cholinergic neurons. People poisoned by organophosphate insecticides experience the exact same symptoms. With organophosphates, acetylcholine builds up at synapses and overstimulates the neurons. Because nicotine is so similar to acetylcholine, and binds to cholinergic receptors, nicotine in excess produces the same overstimulation and toxicity. The more nicotine binding to the nicotinic cholinergic receptors, the more acetylcholine is subsequently released and free to activate other subsets of cholinergic receptors.


http://health.howstuffworks.com/nicotine7.htm


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

bassrocker said:


> Each Cuban cigar contains approximately .275 megagrams of the metallic substance. This will give you a pretty hefty, yet relaxing buzz. This is the main cause of the intriguing reactions people may occasionally have when they spark up a Cubano. ( Like getting sick to your stomach ) in some cases.
> 
> After doing a little internet searching I found out from several agricultural sites that there is indeed a high presence of Lithium in the island's soil.
> 
> ...


Great post bro!

Bold: Hahahahah that sounds familiar! I had those symptoms, minus the vomiting. Though this also happend with a fresh Punch rare corjo, and an Opus X xXx. The nicotine is enough to knock me down, but now lithium?!?!? damn!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

omowasu said:


> I dont think that the Lithium uptake of a tobacco plant can induce vomiting - most likely that is a vitamin N issue! Interesting read though, indeed Lithium in some forms is used to treat manic depression and other psychotic disorders.
> 
> It is also a poison in a high enough concentration, but so is everything else I eat/drink/breathe/fart/smoke! :r


Can you um what's that word? ..um, elaborate(I think this is the word) more on the Vitamin N? Would more vitamin N help with getting dizzy and the other symptoms?


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Vitamin N ~ Elaboration is Above*



Even Steven said:


> Can you um what's that word? ..um, elaborate(I think this is the word) more on the Vitamin N? Would more vitamin N help with getting dizzy and the other symptoms?


"*Vitamin N*" = *Nicotine*. The "_vitamin_" reference is a euphemism.

Now, go read *Post #13* about "Vitamin N," _a/k/a_ "Nicotine."

:cb


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

there is a nirvana cd in cuban cigars? impressive


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Vitamin N ~ Elaboration is Above*



BiggDawg said:


> "*Vitamin N*" = *Nicotine*. The "_vitamin_" reference is a euphemism.
> 
> Now, go read *Post #13* about "Vitamin N," _a/k/a_ "Nicotine."
> 
> :cb


OOOHHHH hahaah ok, cool, thanks!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SeanGAR made a big long post about this a few years ago. i think he's a professor of chemistry at VA-Tech, so he went into great detail on this.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8936
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=1160053


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

.275 megagrams of lithium huh? I think this is one of those case where if enough people say it's true, it will be accepted as truth.

Btw, .275 megagrams = 275 kilograms = 606.271221 Lbs.


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

http://www.ahherald.com/window_redbank/2002/wrb020905_cigars_2.htm

I think this guy is mistaken about the Lithium. 
And there is no unit of measure called a 'megagram'


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Mayor said:


> http://www.ahherald.com/window_redbank/2002/wrb020905_cigars_2.htm
> 
> I think this guy is mistaken about the Lithium.
> And there is no unit of measure called a 'megagram'


well it would be million grams right?
the prefix mega meaning million


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

sure beats going to the doc for a script
i need more lithium maybe a boli pc will do the trick this eve!


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Yes, there is a unit of Megagram but it is not used often in medicine
Actually a megagram is 1,000kg. So, 0.274Mg = 275Kg or 275,000g That is a lot of Li, enough to kill you!


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Mayor said:


> Yes, there is a unit of Megagram but it is not used often in medicine
> Actually a megagram is 1,000kg. So, 0.274Mg = 275Kg or 275,000g That is a lot of Li, enough to kill you!


I have found out through reading other post that the amount has to be incorrect , I was copying the story as was writen in the magazine ( Cigar ):al My bad , but researching has showed the soil does contain a large amount of lithium . Everyone should do there own research . I just fund it interesting to read about. I'm sure that there isn't enough lithium in our cigars to effect us in the long run. :ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Mmmm...lithium


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

The question is how do we test our cigars for Lithium?????


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> The question is how do we test our cigars for Lithium?????


send them to me


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, if the leaves are grown near a nuclear plant they can contain pluonium! BTW, Lithium is a highly reactive metal. It flames itself at regular room temp in a compressed state it is used to make batteries for ejection seats and missles.

Sheesh!:r


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Bob said:


> Well, if the leaves are grown near a nuclear plant they can contain *pluonium*! BTW, Lithium is a highly reactive metal. It flames itself at regular room temp in a compressed state it is used to make batteries for ejection seats and missles.
> 
> Sheesh!:r


Pluonium.....for God sake not the pluonium.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Isn't lithium what's in batteries?


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

well i usually have a good meal before i light up anything...first time the g/f and i lit up a Habano though, we had a great homemade steak dinner. :yum:

needless to say, even with something in our stomachs, that stogie made us both light headed early on, and it smelled so pungent(but not in a bad way) that some of our neighbors thought we were smoking weed. :r

it was an amazing cigar to say the least.  good ole party shorts.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Pluonium.....for God sake not the pluonium.


That's what killed that Russian spy, Lipmanyinko.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Cuban soil also has a high content of magnesium doesnt it? Guess they need to make a Periodic Table of the Habanos


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Cuban soil also has a high content of magnesium doesnt it? Guess they need to make a Periodic Table of the Habanos


haha


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

Heck,I always thought that real relaxed feeling was from the 3-4 glasses of HC-7.....go figger. X:al


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Interesting post, thanks for posting this info.


----------

